
New Zealand glaciers turn brown from Australian bushfires' smoke, ash and dust - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jan/02/new-zealand-glaciers-turn-brown-from-australian-bushfires-smoke-ash-and-dust
======
rbanffy
Can they expect floods from the decreased albedo?

